# [SYD] BEERFEST 2014 Homebrewers competition category



## Ces (6/8/14)

Hey Guys,

I've been working at the Australian Hotel in the Rocks, Sydney for most of this year. Been great for expanding my knowledge of Australian craft beer offerings. Anyway, the pub is gearing up for its 10th annual, multi-day Beerfest Event in mid-october and have the organisers have managed to get some pretty sweet prizes for the Homebrew category.

I wont be entering as I am employed by the pub but I if I could I'd take either 1st or 2nd prize in a heartbeat.

The attached pics wont serve as entry forms. You will have to contact Matt Denholm (contacts on flyer) for official entry forms.

I hope to see a few of you enter and meet you along the way.







Cheers guys,

Ces.

EDIT: I am special and cannot get a decent sized version of the pics to fit within the upload limit, so here are the key details...

"A select panel of beer experts and enthusiasts will judge the entrants and winners will be announced on the 15th of September 2014."

Entries close: 11th September 2014

First Prize: You and a mate get a VIP Beerfest experience, including a nights accomodation at the Shangri-La Hotel on the 18th October 2014. Flights transfers, accomodation and a VIP tour of the Cascade Brewery in TAS for the Champion homebrewer.

Second Prize: You and a mate get a VIP Beerfest experience and you will be the brewer for the day at Murray's Brewery in Port Stephens, NSW (transport included).

You may enter either Lager/Pale/Cider/Specialty or Draught styles. 2-3 stubbies are required for judging.

If you are interested contact Matt Denholm by phone on (02) 9247 2229 or email at [email protected]

Good luck guys.


----------



## vykuza (6/8/14)

Not a bad prize!


----------



## DU99 (6/8/14)

For me the second prize would be better..been to cascade and It's a megabrewery..


----------



## Yob (6/8/14)

Hmm 2 Beerfest comps?

Great prizes though


----------



## Yob (6/8/14)

No longnecks?

Many people don't use stubbies, I don't think there are stubbies on the property..


----------



## mkstalen (7/8/14)

Is it just me or do other people think they don't give people much time to brew specifically for these competitions? Especially for those bottle conditioning..


----------



## Ces (12/8/14)

Just bumping this as it was first posted right in the middle of the work day.

Thinking about spending some extra time working and documenting the weekend. Interviews with brewers, winners and attendees. There are also brewer seminars that I might cover.

Any interest in seeing this? No point doing it if no-one wants to see it.


----------



## Ces (14/9/14)

Judging and winners announcement tomorrow. Good luck to those who entered. The guys were very happy with the response they received this and will be looking to expand the competition next year.

Bonus for me... while I wont be judging, I will have the opportunity to taste the beers that were entered :drinks: :chug: B)


----------



## Yob (15/9/14)

Are we going to do something about the title of the comp in future? Melbourne brewers run a Beerfest as well and this can be a little confusing, just a thought..


----------



## brendo (15/9/14)

I love that "draught" is a style... I assume that one requires a keg entry?


----------



## Josh (18/9/14)

Results?


----------



## NealK (18/9/14)

Yob said:


> Are we going to do something about the title of the comp in future? Melbourne brewers run a Beerfest as well and this can be a little confusing, just a thought..


Maybe a Mod could put "(Sydney)" in the title or even "(not the real one)" just so that we know it is not the one that has been running since 1993.


----------



## Yob (18/9/14)

http://www.melbournebrewers.org/index.php/competitions/beerfest


----------



## klangers (18/9/14)

stienberg said:


> Is it just me or do other people think they don't give people much time to brew specifically for these competitions? Especially for those bottle conditioning..


Totally agree. It's the reason why I haven't entered any comp - by the time I find out there's no time to brew anything given that it's not my day job.


----------



## Yob (18/9/14)

Now we can add calendar entries here, you should have plenty of notice as long as event organisers can get it into the calendar


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/9/14)

klangers said:


> .... given that it's not my day job.


I don't think it is for too many of us either.

And those that do do it professionally are probably not allowed to enter into home brew comps


----------



## klangers (18/9/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I don't think it is for too many of us either.
> 
> And those that do do it professionally are probably not allowed to enter into home brew comps


Indeed. It was probably a redundant statement but you know what I mean.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/9/14)

We all just dream that it could be our day job


----------



## Snow (18/9/14)

What happened to the results?


----------



## Yob (18/9/14)

Which Beerfest?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/9/14)

This reminds me of what happened here, last year.

Devonport (I think it was the council) had a beer-fest of sorts (note the 'hyphen'), and asked for HBers to put entries in. But no competition parameters, nothing. No feedback. Just a case of "if we like the beer, we'll let you know" - just a complete farce.

If they have it again this year, I doubt there will be any entries.

The TSHBC on the other hand - fantastically run, especially given it's the first year.


----------



## NealK (18/9/14)

Geelong beer festival was the same. Winners announced but no 2nd or 3rd etc.
I pushed the issue with them and after I had shot down all their excuses, they told me to stop bothering them and deleted all my posts on their facebook page.
I entered the same beer for Geelong and Beerfest (Melbourne Brewers) Geelong gave it 75 Beerfest gave it 120. 
Although Derek Hales was a judge he didn't judge this beer. 
I will not be entering again!


----------



## Ces (18/9/14)

Sorry for any confusion guys... This thread has never been an official Australian Hotel Beerfest (there you go, NealK) homebrew comp thread. I did make mention of this in the opening post but perhaps should've been clearer. I started the thread as I knew it was something that some AHB members would be interested in and not by request from the hotel or event co-ordinators. I hope I haven't disappointed anyone by not keeping the thread up to the minute. 

However, the response was quite good this year with a little over 35 beers in for judging. I was able to taste all of them and there were some crackers.

The winner and runner up have been informed of their placings (congratulations boys), I'm told all the rest of the entrants will be notified personally of their score with judging notes (if requested) by friday of this week. Its not my place to announce the placings, I am a mere bartender here at the Aussie, however I will say for sure that the overall winner was one of our AHB members. The runner up, I'm not sure whether or not they are a member here. 

Some really good beers in there guys. Well done.

edit: spelling and clarity.


----------



## Snow (19/9/14)

Woohoo! Cat's out of the bag.... now I can skite 

I won! :super:

Was totally shocked and pleasantly surprised. What an awesome prize - tickets and accommodation for the festival and a trip to Tassie for a VIP tour of Cascade brewery! 

Thanks very much to the Australian Hotel and all the sponsors.

Sometimes this hobby really pays!

Cheers - Snow.


----------

